

Excerpts From the Diary of an App Store Reviewer - ozchrisb
http://daringfireball.net/2009/05/diary_of_an_app_store_reviewer

======
czhiddy
This was from close to a year ago. How much better (or worse?) is the process
for the average developer today? I've read that the reviewing process is much
faster; are the frivolous rejections less common now?

